# anybody else worried



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know were are in tight economic times and big time political debates and oil prices are high, but I have a worry that wont leave me alone......
With Sufix being bought by Rapala what kind of line do I go to..
Was thinking Momoi and then read Drumdums post talking about how it kept breaking.
See Newsjeff asking about p-line with no decisive respones..
These are scarey times...(not to make light of big issues stated above)
Either way i have been paying $45 for 1lb spool of tritanium now going to have to pay $75 for 1lb of the p-line.
One of you engineer design people get out there and create a good abrasion resistant line in 17-18lb test!!!!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Mamoi is a great line. Now for another great line at a great Price give the Flying Fisher Line a try.:fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

20lb Cabela's Salt Striker mono in chartreuse. $20 for a 1lb spool (about 2400 yards). I've used a couple spools of it already; it's soft, fairly consistent and knots nicely. The 20lb micc's out at 0.39mm, which is right about the diameter of Sufix Tritanium Plus. The best part is the 60-day satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

How about tight line from BPS?? I have used the 20lb test with no issues and have it on all my grass reels from 8 up to 15lb test. I also enjoy Berkley Big Game for my shock leader and Ande's for my rigs. Good luck out there.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

mud said:


> How about tight line from BPS?? I have used the 20lb test with no issues and have it on all my grass reels from 8 up to 15lb test. I also enjoy Berkley Big Game for my shock leader and Ande's for my rigs. Good luck out there.


the bps line has nasty memory.... and it breaks.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

NTKG said:


> the bps line has nasty memory.... and it breaks.


Yep. That's why I quit using it. Back when I was learning to cast a conventional surf rod, I went through a lot of line, so I tried a bit of everything. For the price, there are better lines out there than the BPS Tightline. Heck, 15lb Trilene Big Game is still great line. Measuring in at 0.40mm, it's a tad thicker than other maker's 15lb, but it's strong, knots nicely, and is consistent.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

geez. i just bought a whole damn spool of the diamond in 16.... tied knots with teh 17 tri, and the damn diamond keeps breaking........ i think im about over it... that was a lot of money to throw away. 6500's gotta be fed and I don't know with what anymore!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad I have not bought any of it yet. I'll let ya'll spen all the money testing.:beer:opcorn:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AirDown said:


> Glad I have not bought any of it yet. I'll let ya'll spen all the money testing.:beer:opcorn:


_______(E)/(R)/(D)/(K)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehe fill in the blanks is good stuff.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I bought two half-pound spools of 20# and one of 40# BPS Tightline in hi-viz yellow last week, and have been very impressed with it. I used the 20# on my anchor rods and it held up as well as the 30# I had been using. The 40# went on my fighting rod (6/0 Senator) and it landed me my first king. I didn't notice any major memory problems with either test. JMHO.

And at $9.99 for 1350 yds of 20#, I can afford to strip and respool when I backlash or notice dings in the line.

Evan


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone ever used Gamma High-Performance Copolymer Fishing Line?

I like the coploymers, and this line is purdy thin.

Although they make it in hi-vis gold, I don't think they sell in spools bigger than 300 yards. 

17.5 lb - High Vis Gold - 0.30 mm - 300 yds - $11.95 

20.0 lb High Vis Gold - 0.33 mm - 300 yds - $11.95 

But that's $120 for a 3,000 yards (1lb spool).


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I've used it and liked it. Have not been able to find it in bigger spools though. I know it's made because I had 2 reels spooled with it at Stop & Shop in KDH


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i've been using the suffix elite and siege. no complaints so far.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

big game and ande are just fine yozri hybred is good also


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> 6500's gotta be fed and I don't know with what anymore!


feed them another can of Krylon LOL



Jesse


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

seajay said:


> Mamoi is a great line. Now for another great line at a great Price give the Flying Fisher Line a try.:fishing:


Ive been onto flying fisher for a while now! I hear the diameter is much thinner, just how much is much thinner? Abrasion is one of my main concerns! How about memory? Casting? Bps tight line sure does have a good price ill try it next time, does it have good abrasion?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Stren original, good stuff


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah, the Tightline seems to have good abrasion resistance.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Its as close to the old Tri as you will get. I have been using it for a while no real memory cast great no issues with abrasion.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i dunno. i bought the tightline in twenty. after a day of casting at the river, it was nicked up(but all lines do). The memory considering I had just spooled it the night before was TERRIBLE... after the day was over i was tying a new shock and had the biminni break 3 or 4 times while i was tying. I'll use it to cast with but I wouldn't fish with it.


----------



## gillmen (Sep 21, 2008)

I use spider line for all my smaller stuff (10lb) and then i used Ande's on my bigger stuff. I like Ande's and the price is nice.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Grilled Sardine said:


> i've been using the suffix elite and siege. no complaints so far.



Ditto.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> feed them another can of Krylon LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


now that's funny....I haven't pulled the super glue joke yet...but since the last trip I made with the A/C.....the super glue will be in the tackle bag.


You did notice NTKG's fascination with spray paint?..Believe that boy's a huffer...

Who spray paint's there blue yonder a crappy camo green?

Back on subject...
I bought 5 packs of Stren hi-vis yellow. Haven't re-spooled the reels yet...but will yall know. I gotta get through my last 1lbs spool of suffix tri.

I've tried the diamond in 20lbs....pretty good stuff...but a little thick for my tastes.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone tried Izorline. Saw it in a place here a few weeks ago and it felt pretty good. Pulled off a few yards and the memory was not bad at all.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

anybody got a picture of a reel spooled with ande in envy green? is the diameter of ande a lot thicker than other lines?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Grilled Sardine--" i've been using the suffix elite and siege. no complaints so far" 
You might want to verify this line will still be around after Rapala gets a hold of it.

Newsjeff--"Anyone ever used Gamma High-Performance Copolymer Fishing Line? I like the coploymers, and this line is purdy thin.
Although they make it in hi-vis gold, I don't think they sell in spools bigger than 300 yards. 
17.5 lb - High Vis Gold - 0.30 mm - 300 yds - $11.95 
20.0 lb High Vis Gold - 0.33 mm - 300 yds - $11.95 
But that's $120 for a 3,000 yards (1lb spool). 
Cabelas has the 3000 yd spool in yellow of the gamma...You were correct $119.95 for the spool. You can buy direct from Gamma I just found out..About $120 with shipping

Just checked with charkbait and they have the izorline and the pline cxx. Going to decide between the 2. I can not find large spools of the stren original in yellow at 17lb test.


----------



## gillmen (Sep 21, 2008)

inshore look at this link it will give you the diameter 

http://www.andemonofilament.com/specifications.htm


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

inshoreangler95 said:


> anybody got a picture of a reel spooled with ande in envy green? is the diameter of ande a lot thicker than other lines?


I've used Ande Premium in Envy Green. It's a bit stiffer than a copolymer line, but is strong and pretty abrasion resistant. I've used 15 and 20lb test. It's a bit thick, with the 15 at 0.39mm and the 20 at .46mm which makes the 15lb Ande right around the same thickness as 17lb Tri Plus.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

NTKG said:


> i dunno. i bought the tightline in twenty. after a day of casting at the river, it was nicked up(but all lines do). The memory considering I had just spooled it the night before was TERRIBLE... after the day was over i was tying a new shock and had the biminni break 3 or 4 times while i was tying. I'll use it to cast with but I wouldn't fish with it.


Why do you need a Bimini Twist to fish in a river? We fish around Oyster and Shell beds for Reds,Trout and Flounder with no issues with 10 and 12# test Mono with a 20# short leader. Again we use Flying Fisher or Berkley Backwater line. With no issues. Also Stren is also the Original line for Inshore fishing. I used it for years and still spool up a few reels with it just harder to get around here.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

seajay said:


> Why do you need a Bimini Twist to fish in a river? We fish around Oyster and Shell beds for Reds,Trout and Flounder with no issues with 10 and 12# test Mono with a 20# short leader. Again we use Flying Fisher or Berkley Backwater line. With no issues. Also Stren is also the Original line for Inshore fishing. I used it for years and still spool up a few reels with it just harder to get around here.


train like you play. 


we weren't fishing, a group of us was casting. i like to keep everything the same as much as possible to when im actually fishing.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> train like you play.
> 
> 
> we weren't fishing, a group of us was casting. i like to keep everything the same as much as possible to when im actually fishing.



prlly powder coat it.......learned it in school man 



Jesse


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have posted more than a few times in these Sufix Tritanium threads about using Hi-Seas Red Devil. It is the closest line I have found to Sufix Tritanium and has very little memory, maybe even less than Sufix tri. Someone else should try it and let us know what you think. Everyone I know who has used it likes as well or better than Sufix Tri.

John


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Do yourselves a favor and break down and use Berkley Fireline.

I have used it for about 3 years now, I am still using the same line I bought 3 years ago and it is the best line ever made, hands down.

It has absolutely no memory; it ties knots easy and secure; it is highly abrasion resistant; it highly pliable and casts like a dream with no tangles and causes no bird's nests and it gets better the more you use it. Plus it will not cut other fisher mens mono like braid.

The only down side is it has no stretch but that is what you tie a leader on for.

Go buy a 150 yard spool of 20 lb Fireline Crystal for $13, back it with 20-30 lb Berkley Big Game or Ande and give it a shot. You will be converted, believe me


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

gillmen said:


> inshore look at this link it will give you the diameter
> 
> http://www.andemonofilament.com/specifications.htm


thanks man! i think ill try out tight line first, i like the fact that i can now respool more often since its ALOT cheaper for ALOT more! Its 9.99$ for a 1/2# spool that has 1329 yards! Id say its a pretty good deal!


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Fireline20 said:


> Do yourselves a favor and break down and use Berkley Fireline.
> 
> Go buy a 150 yard spool of 20 lb Fireline Crystal for $13, back it with 20-30 lb Berkley Big Game or Ande and give it a shot. You will be converted, believe me



oh i just noticed your name is after that line! anyway, thanks for the recomendation but i believe that is braid, we are talking about mono here! i do kind of hear the same thing in many places about fireline though! anyway, lets not turn this into another, braid versus mono thread, those threads are dangerous and they get hot!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

inshoreangler95 said:


> oh i just noticed your name is after that line! anyway, thanks for the recomendation but i believe that is braid, we are talking about mono here! i do kind of hear the same thing in many places about fireline though! anyway, lets not turn this into another, braid versus mono thread, those threads are dangerous and they get hot!


Ok did not mean to stir up that old firestorm

But one thing I would like to clear up, it is not brad but a stranded fused mono so it kinda fits in with mono but then it again is in a class in itself.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Fireline20 said:


> Ok did not mean to stir up that old firestorm
> 
> But one thing I would like to clear up, it is not brad but a stranded fused mono so it kinda fits in with mono but then it again is in a class in itself.


Nah it doesnt matter but its just those threads get hot! But i kind of agree in the fireline though!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I cried for a week when Stren discontinued X-Strenght. Found a dozen spools at different Wally worlds and bought it all. Think Pure line will come out with a similar line, just a different name. If it's as good as the old stuff, I'm back in business. If there was a drawback to the line in the suds, it was only made in clear. Great for freshwater. Unless you were a line watcher. Then Clear Blue Flors. was always the ticket. Until I win the lottery, Stren will probably get the nod. As I said, color is a negative as is memory. But tougher than hell. If I do win, I'll jest pay somebody to feesh fer me. wdbrand.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

jlentz said:


> I have posted more than a few times in these Sufix Tritanium threads about using Hi-Seas Red Devil. It is the closest line I have found to Sufix Tritanium and has very little memory, maybe even less than Sufix tri. Someone else should try it and let us know what you think. Everyone I know who has used it likes as well or better than Sufix Tri.
> 
> John


I agree. The red devil is some really reliable line. I agree with everything john has said. The only downside is that i haven't found it in less than 20lb. test.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

obx.fisher said:


> I agree. The red devil is some really reliable line. I agree with everything john has said. The only downside is that i haven't found it in less than 20lb. test.



I picked up a 1/4lb spool of 15lb test when I was in the Florida keys. I use that on some of my 6500's. Google Hi-Seas Red Devil and you can find some online retailers that sell both 1/4 and 1lb spools from 8lb to 80lb test.

John


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I haven't read the whole thread but whatever happened to Cuda and Gamakatsu line? I thought they were equal to, if not better than tri.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i been using tightlines 8-12 for grass casting

15 and 20 for fishing.
on my heaver reels, the 20# has been out up to 10 trips already , and i still havent changed it yet.
my light reels, the 15 has seen almost 4 trips already.

i dont notice this big memory problem you guys mention.
maybe its cause my spools are the newer sufix ones, and not the older shakespeare ones.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

jlentz said:


> I picked up a 1/4lb spool of 15lb test when I was in the Florida keys. I use that on some of my 6500's. Google Hi-Seas Red Devil and you can find some online retailers that sell both 1/4 and 1lb spools from 8lb to 80lb test.
> 
> John


Okay thanks. I'll look that up now.

Yeah i just found it on tackle direct.


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*i agree thats good line!*



AtlantaKing said:


> Yep. That's why I quit using it. Back when I was learning to cast a conventional surf rod, I went through a lot of line, so I tried a bit of everything. For the price, there are better lines out there than the BPS Tightline. Heck, 15lb Trilene Big Game is still great line. Measuring in at 0.40mm, it's a tad thicker than other maker's 15lb, but it's strong, knots nicely, and is consistent.


Been using Big Game for catfish for years, pulled alot of bigun,s through trees,and crap with it!


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*somethig new to me!*



Jebson38 said:


> I know were are in tight economic times and big time political debates and oil prices are high, but I have a worry that wont leave me alone......
> With Sufix being bought by Rapala what kind of line do I go to..
> Was thinking Momoi and then read Drumdums post talking about how it kept breaking.
> See Newsjeff asking about p-line with no decisive respones..
> ...


 couple weeks ago wife finally broke her old Shimano reel,spooled her new one with STREN high impact, i like it . anybody else tried it?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but whatever happened to Cuda and Gamakatsu line? I thought they were equal to, if not better than tri.


Cuda went tits up


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jebson38 said:


> Cuda went tits up


I was on Cudas site last week when this site first came up. Seems to still be up and running. Just that the rep never showed back to RDT. Same rep as Purglass who dropped off teh face of the earth. I tried it one time and was not impressed with it though. My line knicked up real quick.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

FISHBGY said:


> couple weeks ago wife finally broke her old Shimano reel,spooled her new one with STREN high impact, i like it . anybody else tried it?



I use the 10lbs test on the light stuff.. Good and strong.... Holds up to knots and found out that it takes a lot to break it.....


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Guess it's back to the old standby. Berkley Big Game. Never let me down and affordable. Not sure why I quit using it in the first place.


----------



## Bassbandit (Apr 28, 2008)

I was in RDT last week end and was told Berkley bought Stren, so you guys may see Stren as History. Penn is no longer making Rods?, but that what was said. I asked about Suffix, was confirmed that Normark/Rapala bought the line, but they said the line would still be made, possibly under a new name. Bob (owner of RDT) is to be talking to a rep soon and will be getting the scoop. I asked for them to post on the RDT web page what they find out. From what I hear, there is plenty of Suffix still around, so better buy what you can until we hear what is going to happen with this line.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

ooeric said:


> i been using tightlines 8-12 for grass casting
> 
> 15 and 20 for fishing.
> on my heaver reels, the 20# has been out up to 10 trips already , and i still havent changed it yet.
> ...


yep i bought a spool of thirty on sunday and i tried it out once already as a leader and it works well!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Angler95 is this for fishing or standing in a pasture. Just get some Flying Fisher for both. It has been tested here on the beaches in Fla. with great results.:fishing::beer:


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the sunglow or sunbeam or solar green or somethin big game is good stuff...my 2nd chice in line anyway


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Clyde said:


> Guess it's back to the old standby. Berkley Big Game. Never let me down and affordable. Not sure why I quit using it in the first place.


Probably the best bang for the buck. Though there are better lines, I really hate paying the money for them and really wonder why I do sometimes.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

seajay said:


> Angler95 is this for fishing or standing in a pasture. Just get some Flying Fisher for both. It has been tested here on the beaches in Fla. with great results.:fishing::beer:


This is for fishing not competitive casting, i will sure try out the flying fisher after im done with the tight line, ive been onto ff for a while now and now that i hear thats its good from you guys i have to try it!


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry to break the news to you guys, but...

Tight Line is made by Suffix for BPS. It is almost identical to Tritanium line. 

What the Rapala buy-out means for Suffix or Tight Line I do not know, but I seriously doubt they'll change the formulas on the line. I really hope they don't change the Suffix Braid!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Smashed said:


> Sorry to break the news to you guys, but...
> 
> Tight Line is made by Suffix for BPS. It is almost identical to Tritanium line.
> 
> What the Rapala buy-out means for Suffix or Tight Line I do not know, but I seriously doubt they'll change the formulas on the line. I really hope they don't change the Suffix Braid!


Actually it would be the Superior.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Sufix Tri has already changed...*

Ever since the new lable appeared on the spools, sufix tritanium has been greasey and tough to tie knots with because of slippage.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

I've always had some knots slip with tri. 

Maybe try a few more knots as a test?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Ditto on that OBX When using Co-Poly line one has to make sure your knots are done to perfection.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Been fishing tri for a since the label change...*

Knots are fine...I guess I have used enough of the stuff to notice the change.


----------

